# Advice for pursuing Police career



## AJH23 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,
I wanted to know what insight, tips, or advice you all could give me to better my chances of becoming a police officer. Currently, I don't have any volunteer or work related experience and my High School GPA was low. Only thing I can say have going for me is my passion to help in a community. I have been thinking about being a security officer, thinking that would give me some feel for Policing and experience. I'm 27 by the way

Please Help,


----------

